
Ask HN: Who wants a product built in 48 hours? - harrisreynolds
I have a team headed to the TechCrunch Disrupt Hackathon this weekend.<p>What are some ideas that you think could be built over a weekend?<p>If you&#x27;d like to have an MVP built as part of this hackathon I&#x27;d love to help you out. 
 Feel free to comment here or email at harris@nimblelabs.com<p>Could be a great way to get some press and to get something off the ground quickly.
======
aioprisan
I'll also be going and looking for some chatbot ideas

